# Stihl 025 saw problem



## redlee (Jan 10, 2005)

Can anyone help me with my saw. I just put a carb kit in and it still wont behave. Saw wont run unless both jets are screwed out 2.5 turns. I can get it to run , but it bogs when fuel is applied. If I adjust it so it responds, it wont idle and is hard to bring up to speed. At times it seems to be running fine , then it just quits. Then it is hard to restart. Changed fuel filter,put a new air filter,installed a new plug, seems to have good compression, piston appears to be in good shape. Help before I need to install a new cord, my arm is getting tired. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Sounds like it is running lean. Could be a couple of problems. First is a bad fuel line and second is an air leak. Check to make sure the crankcase bolts are tight and that the carb and manifold are seating properly. One way to check for air leaks is to get the saw started and then spray carb cleaner around the crankcase halves and around the carb and manifold. If there is an air leak you know it by the change in way the saw runs.

Lastly, could be a plugged muffler screen. Take the muffler off and have a look.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

air leak 25's are bad about it , might have scorn piston also if ti has been ran with air leak verry long


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I have to agree with everyone else...sounds like an air leak. Most likely a leaky crankcase caused by loose bolts or a leaky cranshaft seal.


----------



## redlee (Jan 10, 2005)

*Stihl saw*

Thanks I will check,


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah thats what i was thinking about, have to fix one on my craftsman weeder i picked up but its a tiny leak and i don't use it hardly.


----------

